# Monday Madness 8/25/2014 New Braunfels and NOLA



## presley (Aug 25, 2014)

Introducing this week’s specials…

Hold on to your Strudel!
WorldMark New Braunfels, TX
WorldMark New Orleans - Avenue Plaza, LA
Or maybe you prefer Beignets? Either way, Monday Madness has you covered this week! Book now to get your fill of sauerkraut, schnitzel and wurst or gumbo, jumbalaya and po-boys. To take advantage of this special offer book online by Sunday, August 31st.
Book your Monday Madness for only $.07 a credit


----------

